# You Charging Enough....



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

More power to seller if they can get these prices. From the Greensboro NC craigslist...


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I wish. I lowered my prices this year just so I can hope to move it. Still priced higher than most ads I see.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That’s crazy!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That ad is a hay jockey who bought premium priced hay and now is adding his profit to it. He will live and learn....or possibly burn just a few horse folk fannies.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Well... Ford will probably sell a buttload of those 100K trucks. Maybe that's the ticket. Plus I'm sure they got tired of dealing with horsey folk for 3-5 bales at a clip. Might as well make it worth it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

What do you think a $100k pickup could be bought for at two model years old with maybe 40-50K miles on it? Less than half of the sticker?

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> What do you think a $100k pickup could be bought for at two model years old with maybe 40-50K miles on it? Less than half of the sticker?
> 
> Regards, Mike


60k


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I wouldn't pay 60k for a new Ford.

That feller up in Mebane just might get it. Sits right there at Hillsborough with all the uneducated but educated horse owners. If it costs more it must be better. I have a lady that bordered a place I hay that wanted me to cut her pastures because her horse can't eat it. Spends $3500 a year to feed 1 horse.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If that picture is a representative size of loads sold, I can see it being worth a certain premium. Maybe not *that* premium, but there's a hassle in selling enough to fill a trailer sized to a minivan.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I still get $65/round bale here. The only reason is because I will sell 1 at a time, and I will drop it right in your truck or trailer so you can roll it right off...I am sure that guy will sell a few bales to someone with rabbits, or a little goat. But the reality is he wont move enough volume to make any real sizeable profit in total...


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Vol said:


> What do you think a $100k pickup could be bought for at two model years old with maybe 40-50K miles on it? Less than half of the sticker?
> 
> Regards, Mike


With what I'll put a truck through? I wouldn't pay more than 40k. Plus I'd have to retrofit some GM seats in it to save my back


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> What do you think a $100k pickup could be bought for at two model years old with maybe 40-50K miles on it? Less than half of the sticker?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Since it was a Ford you are probably right. If it was a Toyota it would probably be advertised at $102k after 40k miles. Please don't get mad at me Ford fans. It's the truth. But Toyota doesn't have a Tundra priced that high. The land cruiser is getting close.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I do idiot cubes and a big customer for me is 10 tons, and I have several repeat customers that get as little as 2 ton a year. I call them, tell them when I'm going to bale and what field, then they show up, I set the hay on the trailer and they right me a check. No drama, no worries. I have learned that "do you sell 1/2 a ton, or can I get 10 bales?" usually means it's going to take half a day babysitting them as they tire kick, usually leaving with hay and the statement that next year they will want several tons, and by next year they choose to get cheaper, closer, "guaranteed" or something from somebody else.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Wethay said:


> I do idiot cubes and a big customer for me is 10 tons, and I have several repeat customers that get as little as 2 ton a year. I call them, tell them when I'm going to bale and what field, then they show up, I set the hay on the trailer and they right me a check. No drama, no worries. I have learned that "do you sell 1/2 a ton, or can I get 10 bales?" usually means it's going to take half a day babysitting them as they tire kick, usually leaving with hay and the statement that next year they will want several tons, and by next year they choose to get cheaper, closer, "guaranteed" or something from somebody else.


That's amazing they show up when you have it actually in the field to load them. My customers never would and I would never trust them to.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm lucky enough to have a few repeat customers that are there when they say they will be. Of course I've had several that will be there with two large trucks and a crew that end up dodging phone calls and later you learn that a handshake doesn't close the deal. Seems most likely to happen when there is rain imminent.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Teslan said:


> Since it was a Ford you are probably right. If it was a Toyota it would probably be advertised at $102k after 40k miles. Please don't get mad at me Ford fans. It's the truth. But Toyota doesn't have a Tundra priced that high. The land cruiser is getting close.


Player haters.......it can be a tough world being the lead dog....
Lead or follow.....But ifn ya look in the rear view and a Powerstroke loaded down with 25k is back there, remember....move to the far right hand lane, everyone knows slower traffic should always stay to the right 



BWfarms said:


> I wouldn't pay 60k for a new Ford.


I'm purty sure you CAN'T pay 60k for a new Ford.....might be able to get into some of those off-brand trucks for that kinda price


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Player haters.......it can be a tough world being the lead dog....
> Lead or follow.....But ifn ya look in the rear view and a Powerstroke loaded down with 25k is back there, remember....move to the far right hand lane, everyone knows slower traffic should always stay to the right
> 
> I'm purty sure you CAN'T pay 60k for a new Ford.....might be able to get into some of those off-brand trucks for that kinda price


Actually F150 XLT were the cheapest of all brands I was quick quoted compared to other brands. To bad for me their seats just didn't work or I just might be driving one. But I get the feeling you guys don't really think anything under a 3/4 ton is really a truck.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

If I ever pay 50k for a truck I hope my wife will have me commited to the nut house.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Player haters.......it can be a tough world being the lead dog....
> Lead or follow.....But ifn ya look in the rear view and a Powerstroke loaded down with 25k is back there, remember....move to the far right hand lane, everyone knows slower traffic should always stay to the right
> I'm purty sure you CAN'T pay 60k for a new Ford.....might be able to get into some of those off-brand trucks for that kinda price


I can't pay 60k when I can buy a new 250 xlt, 6.7, 4x4 crew cab for 46k.

I only use my mirrors to check my load, change lanes safely, and backup. A powerstroke passing me is the least of my worries.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

BWfarms said:


> I can't pay 60k when I can buy a new 250 xlt, 6.7, 4x4 crew cab for 46k.
> I only use my mirrors to check my load, change lanes safely, and backup. A powerstroke passing me is the least of my worries.


for the record, I wasn't referring to you when I quoted Teslan.....I really don't care what you do with your mirrors
But you have a point about the truck, they don't have to be loaded up and when they aren't they can be somewhat "reasonable" .... But I don't begrudge anyone for buying the top of the line model or spending just as much as they want on a horse or Truck as long as I don't have to pay for it


----------

